# Tips on Eating?!



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Making a few threads recently sorry! *borrows Milky's flame proof jacket*

Basically im having trouble getting more food down me and i think this is part to blame for my halt in gains.

Im currently trying to eat my biggest meal, chicken rice and peas. But ive boked quite badly like 3 times because im just not hungry and it doesnt want to go down! This is happening quite often where im nearly throwing up because im just trying to cram food down me.

Any tips for improving appetite, and managing to get the food in? I cook the chicken in a nice Peri Peri sauce to make it a bit more appealing but it still doesnt want to go down


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

You drinking alot m8? Maybe cut the fluid down just before food?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

have you tried making your biggest meal a shake? Lots of ideas on here for 1000kcal + shakes that might be easier to stomach than solid food if you're finding it hard to get down?

Could also look at those appetite increasing supps but I'm not sure how good they are or if they just give you the squits.

Other option is to just totally change what you are eating. Repetition might be causing the lack of appetite if you've been eating the same thing at the same time for a while?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

try some fasted cardio - makes me starving for the rest of the day


----------



## Luke.jr (Jul 1, 2009)

: Drink more calories.

: high-Calorie, high-nutrient foods that are less filling

: morning cardio

: swimming

: eat more quick

: try different food ratios

Eg, more fat than carbs, etc


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Try some Effico Tonic, i used this stuff when i was ill and didn't want to eat, its a blend of caffeine and B1, B6 & some other bits, its to stimulate appetite and i personally found it helped! it certainly can do you no harm... not expensive either.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd take 7-8 small meals every two hours if i was having problems eating alot in fewer meals...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Drop it for something you enjoy eating with a similar profile


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say i drink too much water just a healthy amount to be fair, mind you its probably a lot more than the average Joe.

Hmm that shakes thing is a good idea but not sure if it would be the best in terms of nutrition and also price, and it would also mean id be having 2 shakes after training...

Also no cardio please, ecto on a bulk i need to savour every calorie!

Cheers for the replies


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

SouthPaw said:


> I'd take 7-8 small meals every two hours if i was having problems eating alot in fewer meals...


Cant really due to work etc. maybe an idea for off days if i find time


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently bodybuilders (Arnold) use to smoke weed to help with their appetite, I don't really know if it's true or do I recommend it.

The best advice I was given is take your time to eat, don't rush yourself.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

The above is completely untrue.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wouldnt smoke weed at all been off that sh1t a while cant hack it now makes me feel sick! Also heard it increases estrogen, not sure if that's true though.

What would y'all suggest as a nice replacement for chicken rice and peas? Thats relatively easy and quick to cook?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Try some Effico Tonic, i used this stuff when i was ill and didn't want to eat, its a blend of caffeine and B1, B6 & some other bits, its to stimulate appetite and i personally found it helped! it certainly can do you no harm... not expensive either.


Ill look into it mate! All safe for natty comps yeah?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mince (however you want to cook it) and rice

The problem i find with chicken and rice is its too dry to eat every day. Anything that has some lubrication to it goes down easy


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Add olive oil once its cooked to make it less dry.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

White fish or salmon goes down easier than an Amsterdam ho! Scrambled egg also mate


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> Apparently bodybuilders (Arnold) use to smoke weed to help with their appetite, I don't really know if it's true or do I recommend it.
> 
> The best advice I was given is take your time to eat, don't rush yourself.


Were did u read that


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

teflondon said:


> White fish or salmon goes down easier than an Amsterdam ho! Scrambled egg also mate


Yeah ive beem considering some more white fish in my diet ill have to see if my uncle can sort me a deal. As for scrambled eggs theyre one of the meals im having! Reduced it from 5 eggs to 3 now anyway and it went down slightly easier this morning


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

Im an ecto aswell and have hard time eating alot and holding it down (thrown up plenty of times from overeating)

Eat faster you get the full up sensation when your stomach starts reaching capacity, it takes ~20 mins for food to reach your stomach thats why people eat slow when trying to lose weight to fill up faster, i do the opposite 

As already said use shakes, i personally dont have them instead of a meal i have a small meal and then shake. My favourite is oats /milk/ banana/ peanut butter and whey blended together.

Put veg oil on all your meals (unless its a fatty meat like pork) i literally out it on everything so much that my cholesterol got too low (from eating too much poly/unsaturated fats compared to saturated fat)

Eat fats, they are not bad for you when you keep them in good ratios. Try for 2/3 poly/unsaturated 1/3 saturated fat. Our bodies adapted over millions of years to eat lots of protein and fats, meat was where the bulk of our calories came from. These were supplimented with fruit/nuts and edible roots. The modern day diet contains way too many carbs that our bodies have adapted to use. In pre-farming times carbs were rare, simple sugars were quite easy to get but there was no such thing as bread/pasta/ and potatoes that we know of today (cultivated ones) We do need some carbs but 20-30% of calories came from carbs alot of people nowdays get cals from 80%+ of carbs because their cheap and thats what is marketed at us.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I have always struggled to get enough food down me for me to grow effectively. Some people could eat what I eat and be twice the size, so when I started the bulk I am currently on I decided to throw in some Ravenous from anabolic designs and it does seem to help with th extra cals. I wouldn't say it makes me massively hungrier than normal but it does seem to help digest the food I am eating efficiently. Since I have been using this supp I never get wind,bloating or any indigestion.


----------



## Bear40 (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you thought about maybe changing the time of day when you train? I know that when I train early in the morning (6.30/7am) I have a good 150g of oats in my protein shake after which covers my apetite for first couple of hours but after that I am starving for the rest of the day. Also by training in the morning you dont have to have your big meal in the evening.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Barker said:


> Wouldnt smoke weed at all been off that sh1t a while cant hack it now makes me feel sick! Also heard it increases estrogen, not sure if that's true though.
> 
> What would y'all suggest as a nice replacement for chicken rice and peas? Thats relatively easy and quick to cook?


Steak, jacket potato (or wedges/chips) and peas


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Barker said:


> Making a few threads recently sorry! *borrows Milky's flame proof jacket*
> 
> Basically im having trouble getting more food down me and i think this is part to blame for my halt in gains.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

If you are the lad that started the why me thread then I sugested anobolic extreme ravenous and eating less soluble food like eggs and cottage cheese try that!

I have also seen someone post about drinking tuna and oj not the nicest but it works if I'm full!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Eat the foods you like to eat mate... You will eat more of it and you will enjoy it

Make your diet liveable because if it aint you'll end up back at square 1


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Breda said:


> Mince (however you want to cook it) and rice
> 
> The problem i find with chicken and rice is its too dry to eat every day. Anything that has some lubrication to it goes down easy


Is that what you say to all the men  ?


----------



## unibodybuilder (May 25, 2011)

Papaya Enzyme helps me after I eat a huge meal to make me keep it all down. Also water mixed with lemon juice mixed to the highest concentration you can stand also helps me quite a bit


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I struggled with food a while back until i found out that eating smaller portions means you can eat more in a day. I eat 6 meals a day every day and i am hungry all the time. You never said how many meals you eat.


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

certain things will fill you up easier than others i find that any type of bread will fill me up and ruin my plans for eating haha can eat rice and chicken 6 times a day with ease but its tedious you really just need to find foods you can enjoy and fit them into your diet, yesterday had full rack of BBQ ribs with mash and peas LOVED IT came in at 1230 calories and 2 hours later still hungry, had 2 wraps with chicken and couldn't finish them haha


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> Wouldnt smoke weed at all been off that sh1t a while cant hack it now makes me feel sick! Also heard it increases estrogen, not sure if that's true though.
> 
> What would y'all suggest as a nice replacement for chicken rice and peas? Thats relatively easy and quick to cook?


Smoking tabacco is proven to LOWER estrogen , fact. Sorry to go off topic!

I'd never force down food mate, never! All i can tell you is when i injected vit b12 is was starving ALL the time, try it if you desperate!


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

never ever think before u make food think after, if i ever thought about making tuna before i did i would not make it i just walk straight into the kitchen and make the tuna, mate i ****ing hate eating chciken tuna kidney beans steak eggs, but u cannot think its a mental game do not think about eating it just walk in the kitchen boom do it, empty stomach cardio which i do 3 days a week makes u want to eat anything wen u come back from the gym.

Try some wholemeal homemade burgers (fresh beef), omlette with low fat cheese & tomotoe, kidney beans wit hsalsa sauce with mozrella on the top u gotta think mate to hell with circumstances i create oppurtunities add lemon to ur tuna add paprika add pepper add this add that im just trying to throw things at u as fast as i can cuz im heading to the gym in 5 mins but yeah man never think before u eat just like u shud never think before u hit the gym as nike say "just ****ing do it"


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

eat nice food like pizzas and kebabs at the weekend subways stuff that is easy to cram in.I remember 1 subway sandwich used to fill me I ate 3 foot longs and 3 cookies last weekend with not much problem at all.

you stomach just needs stretching it takes time.


----------

